

What would happen if programmers had global mobility like footballers? - travem
http://yaleglobal.yale.edu/content/world-play-soccer-takes-globalization

======
fierarul
I've been thinking for a long time that high-end programmers really need
agents and multi-million dolar contracts like football players or other
professional athletes do.

Programmers might be doing themselves more harm than good by choosing to
represent themselves for negotiations since usually they don't have the
necessary interpersonal and negotiation skills to get a really great deal.

Seinfeld quote:

MR STAR: Gentleman come in. Now we don't want to take up much of your time.
Let's

make this short and sweet. We're prepared to offer you all the free coffee you

want in any of our stores throughout North America and Europe, Plus..

KRAMER: (Interrupting) I'LL TAKE IT!!

(Scene ends)

[Setting: Jackie and Kramer in the back of a cab]

JACKIE: I'll take it? Who told you to take it? Did I tell you to take it?

KRAMER: No.

JACKIE: I know the Maestro didn't tell you to take it, he wasn't there.

KRAMER: Well I thought we were lucky to get anything.

JACKIE: Free coffee?

KRAMER: Yeah.

JACKIE: I don't want free coffee. It's not hard to get coffee. I can get my
own

damn coffee. I wanted to hear what came after that "Plus".

------
gexla
Programmers already have global mobility with the ability to work remotely.
That article uses examples of Doctors and Football players, professions which
can't be done remotely (though tech is also enabling doctors to head in this
direction.)

~~~
mallipeddi
Being remote might work but there are lots of Bay Area startups which won't
let you work remotely - the only option is to move to USA but then there's the
H-1B hell; so they just won't hire any foreigners.

Even Google, Y! and other big companies don't normally let you work remotely.
There are of course some exceptions (superstar programmers like Lars Bak can
usually do whatever they want because well they're superstars).

